

Ask HN: Software Devs – What's your channel into pop culture? - feralmoan

I&#x27;ve been a tech-oriented-at-the-expense-of-real-problems-to-solve person for a long while and it sucks... the tech becomes increasingly easy, and chasing problems to solve that matters to actual people feels ridiculous.  How do you key into the needs of real people?
======
kayoone
Thinking it sucks that tech becomes increasingly easy seems short sighted.
That is the main driver of innovation for the future, more people getting
involved, easier to work with tech, easier to distribute products. That's a
good thing, unless you want to make a quick buck with mediocre products of
course.

------
teemo_cute
I think this forum post will help you out:

[http://www.thefastlaneforum.com/community/threads/how-to-
cho...](http://www.thefastlaneforum.com/community/threads/how-to-choose-a-
target-industry-for-the-fastlane.51542/#post-350395)

